# mixing Crayfish or with shrimp



## Shadow (Sep 19, 2006)

I very much doubt it but I was wondering if you could mix dwarf crayfish. I was thinking Cajun [Cambarellus shufeldtii] and Mexican Dwarf Orange crayfish [Cambarellus patzcuarensis].

But like I said I doubt it. Could CRS and crayfish be kept together?? Or maybe I will do a snowball tank [if I can find them] with crayfish.

I do currently have a 20G with cajun dwarf crayfish and red cherry shrimp. And would not trade it fo anything. Besides....a bigger tank XD


Does anyone know about crabs??


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

I'd love to get some Cambarellus shufeldtii for my community tank but i'm too paranoid about my CRS...


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

...one of my ba*tard crayfish clipped the legs off one of my reddest RCS. They're well fed with vegetables, dead leaves, and HBH crab bites.

I'm moving them over to my 40 gallon as soon as the ammonia in the ADA AS disappears.


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

I guess your crayfish LOVES shrimp too! :tongue: LOL Can ya blame them? Shrimp are yummy. hehehe


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

I know some people have had great success and no problems and some others have run into problems:help: . It seems that they eat a LOT and you need to keep them well fed. 

Pedro/Milalic Does it with no problems. Some other people have done it as well, Since they really feed them good it seems.

-Andrew


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 2, 2006)

I did an experiment with my Cambarellus diminutis. I placed two juvenile male cherries in with a tank full of crays. Those two shrimp are still alive and happy after 4 months. In fact, those two males are incredibly large and red.

I don't have experience with the larger Cambarellus species, but you should be able to keep them together with only occasional losses of shrimp.

However, I would NOT mix different species of Cambarellus together in the same tank. Not worth it to risk cross-breeding between the species.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I lost two more shrimp and two more got their legs cut off....grrrr. I'm throwing in a ton of filter media to cycle the 40 gallon later today. Stupid crays.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

You're probably needing to just feed more...

-Andrew


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

There's food and detrius at the bottom of the tank, sitting there.

I've tried boiled spinach, thawed peas. Hikari algae wafers, HBH crab bites. There's a pile of it sitting there from yesterday. I'll have to suction it all out before it ruins the water. The crays are interested in their moving food and not the pellets/wafers, etc...


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

epicfish said:


> There's food and detrius at the bottom of the tank, sitting there.
> 
> I've tried boiled spinach, thawed peas. Hikari algae wafers, HBH crab bites. There's a pile of it sitting there from yesterday. I'll have to suction it all out before it ruins the water. The crays are interested in their moving food and not the pellets/wafers, etc...


Heh, maybe you got some rouges too... Also from our forum member?

-Andrew


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Nope, local planted club member. Crazy crays.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

epicfish said:


> Nope, local planted club member. Crazy crays.


Ohh, odd... Maybe it's the season 

-Andrew


----------



## Shadow (Sep 19, 2006)

I have no problems with my crays and shrimp. They all eat side by side and crawl over each other. I feed the Hikari crab food and its loved by all XD

My tanks also totally green with moss


----------



## milalic (Aug 25, 2005)

Shadow said:


> I have no problems with my crays and shrimp. They all eat side by side and crawl over each other. I feed the Hikari crab food and its loved by all XD
> 
> My tanks also totally green with moss


Good to read they are doing well.

:icon_smil


----------



## bigwavedave (Dec 23, 2016)

I tried mixing dwarf Cajun crawfish [Cambarellus shufeldtii] with my wonderful deep blue Diamond shrimp. I had second thoughts about mixing them as I had a couple berried females, but the Seller i bought the crays from assured me that he kept the crays with his RCS for years and never experienced/noticed any problem. I was looking forward to having some beautiful new blue diamond fries and watching the crays and shrimp interact and live together in a peaceful and harmonious environment. I kept both the shrimp and crays well fed with shrimp pellets, blanched spinach, lettuce and zuchini <sp?>. Unfortunately for me and my BD shrimp, the peaceful, harmonious environment that I hoped for didn't work out. I had a fairly heavily planted tank and initially I saw 1 or 2 newborn shrimp fries, but then after about a week, I could not find any shrimp fries whatsoever, but I thought maybe they were just hiding somewhere in all the plants I have. Then, about 10 days after placing the Cajun dwarf shrimp in my 20 gal long tank, I noticed that all of my BD shrimp were always in a small clump on the surface hanging upside down together on the underside of some floating plants in one small corner of the tank. None of my shrimp would go down to graze or even on the walls of the tank. So, today I cleaned out all of the plants and removed all the crays. To my complete shock I could not find a single shrimp fry even though both of the females no longer had their eggs so there should have been a good 20 to 40 fries. THerefore, I can only assume that the dwarf Cajun crawfish feasted on all my newly hatched shrimp fries. Further support for this assumption comes from the fact that the crays are now almost twice as big as when I first placed them in the tank so they were definitely eating well. The crays are now in another tank with Guppies and several Cories and a fairly large pleco so they will no longer be the top of the food chain. But, I made sure that they have plenty of little caves and hiding spots.


----------

